# Brp battery configuration



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Can someone tell me how should my six batteries be soldered and wired to my spy novak esc.Thanks


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

you want them 3 on one side 3 on the other


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey tcian thanks for the reply I have them 3 on each side I am preparing to solder my batteries how should they be assembled positive and negative.Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You would do them in series + to - right down the line.


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

.pos/neg*-----------*pos/neg
.neg/pos...............neg/pos
+pos/neg .............pos/neg+

The ------ is a wire that connects the two 3 packs
it doesn't matter what side is pos or neg, as long as there opposite each other
then on the front two batteries you put your plugs or battery bar to connect to esc
the + represents the plug or battery bar


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Excellent thanks guys Brp is running all over my basement and is great for chasing my dog.Can't wait to test it out on the track. :thumbsup:Cepaw great description.


----------

